# Ventrillo doesnt work in game



## Loca (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey there everyone , i bougt myself a new computer a few days ago and every single game i have with ventrillo running , doesnt let me talk while im in game.
I run vista , this didnt happen with xp.
I hope someone has an idea of whats happening.. Thanks!


----------



## Loca (Jan 21, 2008)

i guess theres no one that knows how to fix it?


----------



## UncleRico (Feb 9, 2008)

Run the game as an adminstrator, along with Ventrilo.


----------



## Rasb (Aug 2, 2007)

click setup and make sure "Use push to talk hotkey(PTT Mode)" is checked. Then select a hot key, I use the app key because the regular keys have repeat set on them(what causes mmmmmmmmmmmmmm to happen). Have vent run and run your game. In game hit that key to talk. 

If that doesn't work change your input and output devices.

Rasb


----------



## TheBleedingOnio (May 22, 2009)

i had this problem and just figured out how to fix it, for some reason ventrillo doesnt like running with vista, so what you have to do, is right click the ventrillo icon, click properties, go to the general tab (i think) and one of the drop down bars should say "Run in compatability mode for:" and select windows XP service pack 2 or something like that, and it should work after you close out ventrillo, and re-open it.


----------

